# Lalabugs 2021 kidding thread



## lalabugs (Aug 19, 2020)

Due to lack of time in my schedule. I have only bred 3 does.  The mini herd has been put on hold until I have more time.
We have 2 ND and 1 mini mancha bred.

Nilla was bred back to Dreamy. This is a repeat breeding.  Due 12/22/20.








Mary (ND) bred to Valor. Due 1/3/21.






Kate (mini mancha) bred to Satyr. Due 1/5/21.





Out of the 3 breedings I am really excited to see what we get out of Kate and Satyr. I am really hoping for a doe.


----------



## lalabugs (Sep 11, 2020)

Nilla came into heat. Nilla's new due date is 1/21/21. Mary and Kate have not come back into heat. I can not wait for kidding to start.


----------



## Sippie (Sep 26, 2020)

Goodness they are all beautiful. I really love Kate!!😍


----------



## lalabugs (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you. Kate and Nilla are the favorites here.


----------



## lalabugs (Nov 6, 2020)

We are 8 weeks and a couple days away from Mary and Kate kidding. Mary is large already! I will have to get pictures this weekend. I can not wait for them to kid. 
My kids are guessing at least triplets for mary. 
I'm hoping does from both of them.

We sold Nilla. The new owner promised to keep us updated when she kids.


----------



## lalabugs (Dec 9, 2020)

Kidding is right around the corner. We can not wait. Mary and Kate both got their CD&T shot. Mary has 3 weeks 4 days until day 145. Kate has 3 weeks 6 days until day 145. They both have freshened before. Both of them have not started making an udder yet. Both have already dropped. Kate's babies will be F3.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 9, 2020)

I'd be real excited for Kate's kids.  Gotta be colorful!!!!!!


----------



## lalabugs (Dec 10, 2020)

I really hope kate gives us a doe.


----------



## lalabugs (Dec 15, 2020)

Mary has 2 weeks 5 days and Kate has 3 weeks! We are getting closer. 

Kidding is going to be interesting. I go in for knee surgery new years eve. My daughters have said they would be with Mary and Kate if I can not be with them. 

The MRI does not show the exact extent of what is going on. They think it is just a meniscus tear, but they will not know the exact extent until they are doing the surgery. The surgeon gave me best case, worst case scenarios. Best case scenario I am down 1 day, but he does not want me doing anything for the first week. Worst case scenario I am down 6 weeks. We will not know which way it goes until the surgery is done. 
We are preparing for the worst, praying for the best.


----------



## lalabugs (Dec 21, 2020)

We have the kidding pens set up. Mary and Kate have been moved to them to get use to being in there before they are due. They get let out during the day but locked up at night. 

Mary is already starting to be vocal. Wanting us with her 24/7. She cries at us when we leave her after feeding and checking on them. Udders are slowly filling. Nothing drastic. Mary has 1 week 6 days. Kate has 2 weeks 1 day. I need to get pictures of them. They both are big!


----------



## lalabugs (Dec 27, 2020)

Mary now has 1 week until day 145. Her udder is subtly changing. I am assuming she will fill closer to her giving birth. We will see when she kids. This is her udder today. 





Kate has 9 days. I will attempt to get pictures of them this last week. Kate has a more noticeable change in her udder.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 27, 2020)

You do realize that 145 is JUST a target date, right?   Most go 150ish....it's the ish that haunts us!      that udder looks closer to 3 weeks out....hmmmm.  🤔


----------



## lalabugs (Dec 27, 2020)

Yes, I do know they can go longer.  She would not be my first goat to go longer than 145. I hope she goes longer. I go in for surgery in 4 days. I do not have an exact timeline on how long I will be down after surgery.  
We will see when she actually bags up. She was only bred once.


----------



## lalabugs (Dec 29, 2020)

Well my surgery has been postponed.  Due to covid shut down all surgeries that are not emergencies have been canceled. 

I will not have to worry about being down while Mary and Kate kid. 

Kate has 7 days until day 145. Not much difference in Mary's udder today. Here is Kate's udder. 

l


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 3, 2021)

Slight difference in Mary's udder.  Kate's udder is changing.  Not drastic yet.  Today is day 145 for Mary. Kate is day 143. Anxiously waiting.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Jan 3, 2021)

So exciting, they're beautiful and I am looking forward to seeing what she gives you 💜


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 5, 2021)

I can not wait for babies. That is probably why they are both not giving birth yet. 
Kate is starting to act different, wanting to cuddle with Mary. She usually bullies Mary. Yawning, stretching like a cat. Day 145 for Kate and day 147 for Mary today.


----------



## Daxigait (Jan 5, 2021)

lalabugs said:


> I can not wait for babies. That is probably why they are both not giving birth yet.
> Kate is starting to act different, wanting to cuddle with Mary. She usually bullies Mary. Yawning, stretching like a cat. Day 145 for Kate and day 147 for Mary today.


getting closer. so have you checked for ligaments?
I have three do the 23rd but one should start the 20th if she follows her normal pattern.


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 5, 2021)

I have not. Mary and Kate are not big on attention. They were not handled a whole lot before we purchased them. Keeping stress down for them. We are just watching their udders and any signs they might be getting close. 
I have had a few does fill their udders while they were in labor. 
I was really hoping they would kid by now. The next 3 days I will be down at the rescue a lot. Going to be a hectic 3 days.


----------



## Daxigait (Jan 5, 2021)

lalabugs said:


> I have not. Mary and Kate are not big on attention. They were not handled a whole lot before we purchased them. Keeping stress down for them. We are just watching their udders and any signs they might be getting close.
> I have had a few does fill their udders while they were in labor.
> I was really hoping they would kid by now. The next 3 days I will be down at the rescue a lot. Going to be a hectic 3 days.


Hope the deliveries go well for them, and I am looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 5, 2021)

You know they will have them at the most inconvenient  time...doe code at its  best lol, good luck to you and I hope you get to be there for the birth, with many does being born


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 8, 2021)

Mary gave birth last night. Day 149. 

Mary started pushing around 8PM last night. After an hour of her pushing hard with no change,  I went and checked on her.  Her cervix was one finger dilated.  Let her go a little longer.  Called the emergency vet.  I was not sure what to do or how long to let her go.

I was advised to try to manually manipulate her cervix.

I was able to manually dilate her. Mary gave birth to a HUGE doe!!! She started pushing but again was having trouble.  Checked her again,  kids head was back.  Got him lined up,  she shot him out. He was tiny!! He was not even a pound. Something was wrong with him.  As I was drying him off.  He was not making noises,  he was not moving at all.  When he took a breath his stomach would lift. He stopped breathing on me multiple times.  After 5 minutes of trying to get him to breath, he passed away. 

I will get pictures of the doeling later today. Still waiting on Kate. Her udder is not full today. Marys udder never got huge or shiny. I am really hoping that Kate has a normal birth with no complications like Mary. 

Mary is now retired from breeding. This was a horrible experience for Mary and l. After Mary raises her doeling, she will be retired. Mary will be a pasture pet with Jasper.


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 8, 2021)

My daughter just took this picture.


----------



## Daxigait (Jan 8, 2021)

lalabugs said:


> My daughter just took this picture.  View attachment 80265


beautiful! these type of birthings are part of it. for future reference you can put a little bit of lute on your lubricated glove when you need to get a cervix to open.  in the future I would never wait that long after a doe starts pushing to check. 
I'm sorry about the little one, but it definitely sounds like something was really wrong.  
since she had a difficult birth I would suggest you drench her with some oral cmpk.  I give a full size dough 50 to 60 cc's for 3 days it will help with bringing on the milk and preventing milk fever.  Also if you had to get in there much you might give her a good dose of penicillin if you have it, and some oxytocin.
Congratulations!


----------



## Daxigait (Jan 8, 2021)

PM me if you want a number to call if you have any issues with your next breeding I'm not an expert, but I'm definitely learning every year and I have someone who mentors me it's just a chain.


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 8, 2021)

I have had does take up to an hour to pass their plug. Which is why I was waiting. As soon as I felt her cervix, I had a heart sinking feeling. Got on the phone with the emergency vet. It's an hour and a half drive to the vet that will see goats. No one local sees goats. The vet was adamant on getting her cervix open. If we couldn't it would have been an emergency trip for a C-section. That's if she would have made it that long.

 If she has any signs of infection we will take her to the vet. I do not give antibiotics just in case. I do not have antibiotics on hand. In CA you can not get antibiotics over the counter. 
Mary passed her placenta with no issues. Mary has milk, just not a huge udder. 

I am hoping Kate has a non complicated labor.


----------



## Daxigait (Jan 8, 2021)

lalabugs said:


> I have had does take up to an hour to pass their plug. Which is why I was waiting. As soon as I felt her cervix, I had a heart sinking feeling. Got on the phone with the emergency vet. It's an hour and a half drive to the vet that will see goats. No one local sees goats. The vet was adamant on getting her cervix open. If we couldn't it would have been an emergency trip for a C-section. That's if she would have made it that long.
> 
> If she has any signs of infection we will take her to the vet. I do not give antibiotics just in case. I do not have antibiotics on hand. In CA you can not get antibiotics over the counter.
> Mary passed her placenta with no issues. Mary has milk, just not a huge udder.
> ...


I hope you're right. the cmpk is just simply calcium and potassium and things that they use up or lose some people give it and let them try to drink it but the taste is not the best. another thing that can help with the cervix if it happens earlier sounds like you know but for others who might not is giving dose of calcium. of course by the time she was where you say you had to do it manually. 
I too hope the next one goes well.


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 9, 2021)

Yes, calcium can help. I appreciate the advice. I am following vet instructions. 
Mary has no signs of infection right now. Mary and her baby that my daughters are calling Zel are doing great. 

Today Kate is day 149. Her udder is not full. However shes acting odd. She does not want us anywhere near her.


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 12, 2021)

Kate's udder has doubled since yesterday.  Anxiously waiting. Kate is at day 152. First picture yesterday,  second picture this morning.


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 13, 2021)

Think were getting close.


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 14, 2021)

Kate is in first stage labor!! Day 154. Her udder is HUGE! I did not plan on milking her, she freaks out when touched. But that udder, we may need to help her relieve some pressure once she kids. The udder picture was taken a couple hours ago.


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 14, 2021)

Kate gave birth to twins, buck & doe. Will post pictures of them tomorrow. They are adorable! They're both 7 lbs!


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 15, 2021)

First 2 pictures are the doe.  Last picture the buck.  Trying to get non blurry pictures of them was not easy.


----------



## animalmom (Jan 16, 2021)

Good job Kate, and you too @lalabugs!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 16, 2021)

Congrats!!  Lovely kids.


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 16, 2021)

Thank you.  We have decided to name the doe Jenga. Everyone sees something different in her patterns.  What do you all see?


----------

